# Cubers in the Bay Area (California)



## ketchuphater999 (Dec 5, 2014)

I want to organize some meetups and such for cubers in the bay area, specifically cupertino/san jose area.

Anyone interested?


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Dec 6, 2014)

I may be interested.

EDIT- When did it become the Pre-Steven Moffat TARDIS?


----------

